# O sige mag usap na lang tayo mamaya



## Kingqcc

Can someone please translate this Tagalog phrase?

*"O sige mag usap na lang tayo mamaya"*

I know this means more than "I'll talk to you later in the evening?"  Thanks

KQC

*Q*


----------



## MarcB

let's just talk  later.


----------



## Kingqcc

Let's just talk later, Okey I got it!

Thanks


----------



## lrivetz

Kingqcc said:
			
		

> Can someone please translate this Tagalog phrase?
> 
> *"O sige mag usap na lang tayo mamaya"*
> 
> I know this means more than "I'll talk to you later in the evening?" Thanks
> 
> KQC
> 
> *Q*


 
"O sige" means okay
"mag usap na lang tayo mamaya" means we will talk later.

usap - talk
tayo - we
mamaya - later


----------

